# Shopcraft Drill Press



## TheLastDeadMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

I found a local craigslist posting for an old Shopcraft Drill Press, model # T7000-22p. I haven't been able to find any information on it other than it was probably produced in the 80's. I'm going to go look at it this afternoon, has anyone heard of it or have any experience with these?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Shopcraft was a J.C. Penney store brand manufactured by several different companies. Have no info about that drill press, but $100 seems a bit high.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Hard to tell from the perspective - is it a floor model or bench top? $100 for a floor model is okay assuming there is no runout when you put a straight bit in it. It looks like it's from Taiwan.


----------



## TheLastDeadMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

After looking at the drill press I decided to pick it up. Its a bench top model, but its actually about 3' tall if not taller, and probably weighs around 100 pounds. It has a 5/8" chuck, and the motor states a rating of 7.5 amps at 1/2 hp, but is rock solid and runs smooth. It needs a little cleaning and it'll be good to go. Where I live there's a really high demand for used tools and not a lot of quality ones out there, so I was happy to give him $100 for it, and it sure beats the pants off the $80 WEN drill press I bought off Amazon in the fall.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

My Drill presses are vintage and I love them. Wish I could adapt a crank up table though.


----------

